# Another Public Park Pig



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

7 lb 8 oz, I've been catching 5+ lb bass for 5 days straight now, this is my biggest this year thus far. 

Jitterbug got murdered shortly after retrieve, right @ dusk.


----------



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

wow! look at that belly! great catch.


----------



## Bass_assasin (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice bass!!! Is that a Quantum Kinetic that you used?? I own one myself and it is a great reel!!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll be honest, I've always used & loved Quantum reels... but this one is about at its breaking point. When the fish pulls drag, the reel wants to spin backwards. Something has worn out inside...

It has served me very well for about 5 years now, from 20 lb flathead catfish to just about every species within casting distance without failure, until this year. 

I'm currently watching some Accurate reels on Ebay, we'll see if I can get a deal.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Where did you catch that pig at?


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

that's amazing man. i've yet to catch a fish that big period. good job.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've really fallen in love with fly fishing...but bass fishing using tried & true methods is still hard to beat. 

Black power worm, carolina/weedless rigged, retrieved slow. 
Chartreuse spinner, retreived just below the surface causing wake. 
Jitterbug, retrieved in 2 or 3' bursts. Pause & hold on.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Matt I've only caught one largemouth bigger than this one & it was a long time ago. 

This has been a good year for me so far, & the best is yet to come!


Edit, this is a different fish hehe>


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That's a nice catch dude... Fun huh?


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

If you caught them in this area, those are WHALES MAN! Very nice!!! My guess is they are from a private lake or pond. Congrats!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

nice hawgs you caught there.just hope they was released alive & well.that way they'll be there for another angler to possibly catch.again nice catch dude,congrats.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

They were definitely carefully released, healthy as can be.



And... they were also definitely caught in a very public place.  I'm just lucky enough to live near the park so I can fish it at prime time, frequently.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

lil more imagery


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> I'm just lucky enough to live near the park so I can fish it at prime time, frequently.


Great catch! I see you've been on here for about 3 months. I'm sure I'll get a little heat for this, but if you want to keep catching those Hawgs I wouldn't give the location, at least not on the open forum. Again, great job.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

awesome catch man


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

No worries. My spots are just that...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Honestly I haven't caught many even close to this one! I have been putting in a lot of work this year though & thankfully it has paid off. 

Makes all the nights getting skunked worth it!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

that's a monster! congrats.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> I've really fallen in love with fly fishing...but bass fishing using tried & true methods is still hard to beat.
> 
> Black power worm, carolina/weedless rigged, retrieved slow.
> Chartreuse spinner, retreived just below the surface causing wake.
> Jitterbug, retrieved in 2 or 3' bursts. Pause & hold on.


As a fellow fly fisherman, it's a tough thing to admit but it is true. I always bring my spin rod as backup.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

WOW! you need to get someone to fish with you so you can get some better pics with those trophies! I'm sure lots would volunteer! Great fish and way to go on the catch and release. Those would be tough to let go. But I let an 8 pounder go and know that deep down you know you did a good thing. Keep it up.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

This thread should be called "Hawg City"

The public pond should be called "Hawg Heaven"

You're online name should be Hawg Snatcher"

Great fish man!

Those are some fat, well dining fish!


----------

